# desperately seeking bland mushy food



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I can't believe this! :brickwall: :brickwall:

I caught something that I'm pretty sure is the norovirus about a month ago. I spent a week in bed (which is unusually long for this bug.) But I'm coming into Week Four since my "recovery" and my gut is still really sensitive. I get fatigued very quickly, and even applesauce can send me into a tailspin of nausea and heartburn. I've spoken to a couple other people who've caught this, and they're having the same experience several weeks and months in.

It's frustrating on so many levels - the plans I've had to cancel, the wonderful fall food and beer festivals I'm missing, and all the evenings I'm stuck on the couch. Above all, I really miss food. I can eat, in small increments, and I'm coming to terms with the fact that I'm just going to have to be really strict with myself about eating for the forseeable future. I'm doing beans and (smooshed) tofu for protein, and deliberately cooking all my veggies down to mush.

I'm getting restless eating like a six month old, and I desperately need some creative expression soon or I'll fall off the wagon. Today I'm going to cook all the lovely apples I optimistically purchased at the farmers market the other day.  I also have a recipe for white bean/potato/greens soup. Can anyone offer any other recommendations?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When we need a bland meal we boil potatoes, mix in a few well cooked beans then run it through the blender with enough bean/potato "juice" to make it a thin gruel.

As your stomach gets back to normal you can start adding salt, butter or other ingredients to make it taste a little better.

You can boil plain plain white rice down to almost a broth and use it instead of the potatoes for a little verity.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear.

Have you tried building up your gut bacteria again? Yogurt and pickles have helped me in the past. Not at the same time though LOL!!!

Maybe a container of plain yogurt and them mush some strawberries or another fruit in it. Try a spoonful at a time. Or even just plain?


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

what about adding alittle ginger to stuff?? 


my stomach would be hurting if I ate tofu too...gack! 

7 up and a tortilla works for hangovers...

what about a bland meatloaf...your probably tired cuz your diet is lacking??

90 % lean ground turkey mushed, slow cook it with a few carrots barley and potatoes then once done throw some in a blender to mush it. 

that is my dogs food I make for him..its hardy but easy on his stomach..he's a pukey dog...I eat it when Im lazy too..


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

When the cats get sick I boil rice and chicken for them. You can add some carrots while it cooks then blend it to mush. If you are missing the seasonal foods try a little canned (or over cooked fresh) pumpkin in the mix.

When I get yucky in the tummy I make a blended butternut soup with ginger and drink peppermint tea with it.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

My doctor gave me a very pointed introduction to the BRAT diet and I do my best, but it's hard. I start feeling better, celebrate with some Real Food, and knock myself right back down again. The classic re-injury behavior. 

A couple weeks ago he offered a blood test and I declined, becuz money. I may reconsider. If all that stands between me and a cure is a $15 copay, it would be totally worth it.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

There is actually a diet you can follow that helps sick people with stomach issues get back on their feet. We have had to do this a few times due to my husband's issues. Basically, rice, water, and bananas. As you get better, add in more things. Keep it as simple as possible and slowly work your way up. His stomach is usually fixed in less than a week.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

I feel so sorry for you. I've had norovirus twice in my life (the most recent time was 15 months ago) and I've never felt so sick. You get so dehydrated from all the puking and diarrhea - sometimes at the same time as I found out.

I know this may seem counterintuitive but fresh sauerkraut has excellent gut healing properties. When I used to suffer from horrible gut pains, I would drink sauerkraut juice. I could almost feel the calming factor as I drank it from the vitamin U. I make my own sauerkraut which takes 6 weeks but you can buy sauerkraut in the produce section in plastic bags. Don't buy the canned shit - it's nasty and no longer has those good properties.

My hispanic mother-in-law made a dish called Caldo de Res (Beef soup). I adapted it to our tastes by substituting chicken for the beef (I no longer eat meat but I still make it for hubby). I'll post the entire recipe but you can adapt it to your sensitive stomach. If something isn't appealing, don't add it. The soup will still be great. You can see that the recipe is very flexible as I don't give amounts for the veggies.

Boil 2-3 pounds beef (roast or stew) OR a whole chicken OR chicken breast along with salt to taste, a bunch of cilantro, and one whole green apple until the meat is almost cooked. Skim off foam as necessary. When almost cooked, cut up the meat into bite size pieces. Add 1/2 teaspoon onion powder and 1/8th teaspoon garlic powder. Add chunk carrots and 1/4th head of cabbage and cook for about 15 minutes then add diced potatoes, chunked zucchini, and small chunks of corn on the cob. Cook until vegetables are done - about 10-15 minutes. Remove the cilantro before serving.

We always serve this with Mexican rice which is put in the bowl first and then add the soup. Instead of water to make the soup, use chicken or vegetable broth. Substitute one can of tomato sauce for one cup of the broth.

I've made this for a number of friends who are under the weather and it has always been appreciated. I hope you give the sauerkraut a try and feel better soon!


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Grimm said:


> When I get yucky in the tummy I make a blended butternut soup with ginger and drink peppermint tea with it.


Duh. GINGER! Of course!! When I get migraines, I suck on ginger from the oriental store because my stomach is so queasy. You could also drink ginger tea which helps a lot. 

Grimm, your recipe sounds yummy right now!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The BRAT diet does not work for everyone but even for those that it does work for, it is only recommended for the very short term (the time frame has been getting smaller and smaller). It is not a complete diet, let alone one that will give your body what it really need to get better in the long run.

I really hope you are getting good bacteria into you somehow, and some good stock (from bones) if at all possible.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Rice Pudding is very gentle on the Stomach, you can also get Slippery Elm bark from your Health Food Store and make a "Gruel" out of it and sweeten it with Honey. You can add Ginger or other herbs to soothe and heal your stomach. I would also use Raw Honey to sweeten it if possible.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Camo, I am dying for some Indian food. As soon as I kick this I plan to make a beeline to my local buffet and put them out of business by holding them to their "all you can eat" promise. artydance:

As it is, I've been craving kheer since I was still stuck in bed. But oy, the dairy! I have soy milk and white rice at home. I'll just have to make do.


----------



## Backwoodsman1968 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your health issues. Its not cheap but chewing small pieces of ginseng root helps. If you can dig it locally so much the better. Sickest ive ever been outdoors i chewed the juice out of a piece about as thick as a pencil and 2" long. I was miles from help and way before cellphones etc. i process my own sassafras too and sassafras tea with honey or sugar as a sweetener has always helped me. Good luck.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Whoo! Thanks to the magic of teh intarwebz, I think I've figured it out for the time being.

Kale-potato-white bean soup
Apple curry soup (with some extra white beans for protein)
Hummus and triscuits
Yogurt smoothies
Canned fruit
Hard boiled eggs, which for some reason is okay.

Good lord! I'll be glad when this is over. :ignore:


----------

